# cuando estaba/era en mis veintes



## lasmujeres

Hello!

Why should it be <<cuando *estaba* en mis veintes>> and not <<*era* en mis veintes>>? Why should the verb be *estar* and not *ser*?


Thanks!


----------



## User With No Name

The way I justify it in my own mind (which may or may not be useful to you) is that "in my 20s" is kind of like a location, for which estar is expected most of the time.

BTW, to me (a non-native), that sentence doesn't sound all that natural. It sounds rather like a calque of the English phrase. Maybe a native speaker could comment.


----------



## lasmujeres

User With No Name said:


> The way I justify it in my own mind (which may or may not be useful to you) is that "in my 20s" is kind of like a location, for which estar is expected most of the time.
> 
> BTW, to me (a non-native), that sentence doesn't sound all that natural. It sounds rather like a calque of the English phrase. Maybe a native speaker could comment.



Yes you are right. It doesn't sound that natural. But how does one express that exact sentiment? <<Cuando tenía veinte años>> is not really the same as "in my 20s". As Spanish learners we often want to be able to say those things in Spanish that we think and are able to say in our language.


----------



## Cenzontle

How about "Cuando tenía veintitantos años" ?


----------



## gengo

I think we could say "en la veintena."


----------



## lasmujeres

Cenzontle said:


> How about "Cuando tenía veintitantos años" ?



That sounds quite right. I do recall reading and hearing that more than once. Can be used.


----------



## Agró

Cuando tenía veintitantos años.
Cuando andaba por la veintena.

Cuando estaba en mis veintes
(*veinte *no pluraliza, además)


----------



## Dosamuno

Cuando yo era veinteañero.


----------



## sinho4

Then, let's change the words a little: "Cuando estaba/era en la flor de la vida, no sé qué no sé cuánto". Lasmujeres asks (or ask?) why it is _estaba_ instead of _era_. The answer is simple. The verb "to be" in English can be either copulative or predicative. In Spanish, "ser" is always copulative. but "estar" can be either. In our sentence, there is no attribute, so the verb has to be predicative. Therefore, "estar" is the correct option.

It would be much harder to explain if it were a copulative sentence, like "La manzana es/está verde".


----------



## Magazine

Cenzontle said:


> How about "Cuando tenía veintitantos años" ?


 


gengo said:


> I think we could say "en la veintena."


No, that is not posible. We don't use _veintena _for age.


Dosamuno said:


> Cuando yo era veinteañero.



NO article: Cuando era veinteañero.

Sorry!!! No PRONOUN!!


----------



## Dosamuno

sinho4 said:


> Then, let's change the words a little: "Cuando estaba/era en la flor de la vida, no sé qué no sé cuánto". Lasmujeres asks (or ask?) why it is _estaba_ instead of _era_. The answer is simple. The verb "to be" in English can be either copulative or predicative. In Spanish, "ser" is always copulative. but "estar" can be either. In our sentence, there is no attribute, so the verb has to be predicative. Therefore, "estar" is the correct option.
> 
> It would be much harder to explain if it were a copulative sentence, like "La manzana es/está verde".


----------



## Agró

Magazine said:


> No, that is not posible. We don't use _veintena _for age.


*veinteno, na*

5. f. Edad comprendida entre los 20 y los 29 años.
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

¿Para qué la usamos, entonces?


----------



## Doraemon-

A mí en la veintena me suena perfecto. "En mis veintes" no sé si será un anglicismo pero también es frecuente.
Sobre el ser/estar, pues la distinción habitual: se trata de un estado, no de una esencia. Se ve como que tú eres una misma persona que _estás _en un punto u otro de tu vida. Visto desde una mayor edad no se ve como una _esencia_, sino como un _estado _en que te encuentras, algo por naturaleza cambiante.


----------



## lasmujeres

Doraemon- said:


> A mí en la veintena me suena perfecto. "En mis veintes" no sé si será un anglicismo pero también es frecuente.
> Sobre el ser/estar, pues la distinción habitual: se trata de un estado, no de una esencia. Se ve como que tú eres una misma persona que _estás _en un punto u otro de tu vida. Visto desde una mayor edad no se ve como una _esencia_, sino como un _estado _en que te encuentras, algo por naturaleza cambiante.



De acuerdo.


----------



## Magazine

Agró said:


> ¿Para qué la usamos, entonces?


Para los huevos por ejemplo 

Una veintena de huevos.

Una veintena de años...genial, si tú lo usas, enhorabuena 
Yo en mi ignorancia diría: veinte años.

Y aún estoy por escuchar a alguien decirme: ¿Qué años tengo? Estoy en la veintena.

Se ve que nos movemos por ambientes diferentes, estimado Agró.



> "En mis veintes" no sé si será un anglicismo *pero también es frecuente*.



*¿Dónde?*


----------



## Circunflejo

Magazine said:


> NO article: Cuando era veinteañero.


¿De qué artículo hablas? Lo que suprimiste de la frase de @Dosamuno era un pronombre (yo); no un artículo. Además, el uso del pronombre personal _yo_ es optativo en esa frase por lo que su uso por parte de Dosamuno no era incorrecto.



Dosamuno said:


> Cuando yo era veinteañero.


  Como dije antes, el pronombre es omisible.


Doraemon- said:


> A mí en la veintena me suena perfecto.


 A mí también.


Magazine said:


> Y aún estoy por escuchar a alguien decirme: ¿Qué años tengo? Estoy en la veintena.


Peculiaridades de su barrio que ya sabemos que es muy particular.


----------



## elprofe

Para mí, la mejor opción, de largo, es:
_· Cuando tenía veintitantos años_

Otras opciones:
_· Cuando tenía veintipocos años
· Cuando tenía algo más de 20 años_

En mi vida he escuchado a nadie decir "en la veintena" o algo así.
"Cuando estaba en mis veinte" se entiende y no suena especialmente mal, pero me parece calco del inglés.


----------



## Magazine

elprofe said:


> Para mí, la mejor opción, de largo, es:
> _· Cuando tenía veintitantos años_
> 
> Otras opciones:
> _· Cuando tenía veintipocos años
> · Cuando tenía algo más de 20 años _


_ _



> En mi vida he escuchado a nadie decir "en la veintena" o algo así.


Se ve que no soy el único  Gracias por confirmar


> "Cuando estaba en mis veinte" se entiende y no suena especialmente mal, pero me parece calco del inglés.



Sí, yo también creo que es una traducción directa. Doraemon dijo _en mis veinte*s*_...quizás fue un error.


----------



## Rondivu

"Cuando era un veinteañero" creo que es lo que más se oye.
En cuanto a "estar en la veintena", que algunos no lo hayáis oído en la vida no quiere decir que no se use y, mucho menos, que sea incorrecto.
estaba en la veintena
¿Qué edad tendrá Pepe?
No sé, pero andará por la veintena.


----------



## Circunflejo

Rondivu said:


> En cuanto a "estar en la veintena", que algunos no lo hayáis oído en la vida, no quiere decir que no se use y, mucho menos, que sea incorrecto.


 Además de no haberlo oído nunca, parece que tampoco lo han leído nunca y no será por falta de ejemplos literarios.



Magazine said:


> Gracias por confirmar


¿Qué es lo que se supone que ha confirmado?


----------



## elprofe

Circunflejo said:


> Además de no haberlo oído nunca, parece que tampoco lo han leído nunca y no será por falta de ejemplos literarios.
> 
> ¿Qué es lo que se supone que ha confirmado?



Que hay zonas de España en las que "estar en la veintena" no es una forma natural de expresarse. Quizás también es cuestión de edad.


----------



## Circunflejo

elprofe said:


> Que hay zonas de España en las que "estar en la veintena" no es una forma natural de expresarse.


Quizá, más que una cuestión de zonas, sea una cuestión de idiolectos porque en Madrid, de donde es @Magazine, me consta que hay quien usa "estar en la veintena"; al menos en determinados contextos. El hecho de que se use no quiere decir que no se usen otras expresiones también; incluso en mayor medida que estar en la veintena, pero de ahí a presentarla como una expresión inaudita dista mucho trecho.


----------



## Rondivu

E incluso la treintena. 
Pepe no supo que los padres eran los Reyes Magos hasta bien entrada la treintena (a los 35, 36, 37...).


----------



## Magazine

Rondivu said:


> E incluso la treintena.
> Pepe no supo que los padres eran los Reyes Magos hasta bien entrada la treintena (a los 35, 36, 37...).


Bueno, siempre que nadie diga en la _cuarentena_ vamos bien


----------



## sarah_

Me uno al grupo de a los que "veintena" les suena bien. No es la expresión que más haya usado en mi vida, pero cuando he leído esto


Magazine said:


> No, that is not posible. We don't use _veintena _for age.


me he quedado un poco así 

_Extremadamente delgada, en su rostro, que no disimula la *cincuentena *de años, destaca una mirada viva, despierta, que desmiente el ligero cansancio que pudiera dejar entrever su expresión. _
..._medio calvo (es lo que tiene superar la *treintena *y ser hombre), fuertecito (vaya, entrado en carnes) _

En fin...no me resulta nada extraña


Magazine said:


> Doraemon- said:
> 
> 
> 
> En mis veintes" no sé si será un anglicismo pero también es frecuente.
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Dónde?
Click to expand...

A mí tampoco me resulta en absoluto común.


Dosamuno said:


> Cuando yo era veinteañero.





elprofe said:


> Cuando tenía veintipocos años
> _Cuando tenía algo más de 20 años_


Estas, para mí, no cubren toda la década. Solo la primera parte.
"Veintipocos" es entre 20 y 23 o algo así.
Y "tener algo más de 20", lo mismo


Agró said:


> Cuando tenía veintitantos años.
> Cuando andaba por la veintena.


 También "Cuando tenía veintitantos". Sin añadir "años"


----------



## Rondivu

Magazine said:


> Bueno, siempre que nadie diga en la _cuarentena_ vamos bien


Parece que ya te vamos convenciendo poco a poco. 

Cuarentena
4. f. Edad comprendida entre los 40 y los 49 años.


----------



## Circunflejo

sarah_ said:


> Me uno al grupo de a los que "veintena" les suena bien.


Gracias por confirmar que


Circunflejo said:


> en Madrid, de donde es @Magazine, me consta que hay quien usa "estar en la veintena"


----------



## Magazine

Rondivu said:


> Parece que ya te vamos convenciendo poco a poco.
> 
> Cuarentena
> 4. f. Edad comprendida entre los 40 y los 49 años.



No me convencerás, estimado Rondivu, ni tú ni nadie. Yo vivo en Madrid, y si les digo a mis alumnos esto de veintena piensan como mucho en una veintena te huevos.

Lo de cuarentena, si bien no es técnicamente incorrecto, nadie lo dice tampoco. Y no entiendo por qué un extranjero tiene que aprenderse una cosa que no es ni corriente ni habitual.

con _cuarentena_ me refería a esto, y es lo primero que pensaría cualquiera, digo yo  : (rae)

_



			7. f. Aislamiento preventivo a que se somete durante un período de tiempo, por razones sanitarias, a personas o animales.
		
Click to expand...


_


----------



## Rondivu

Magazine said:


> No me convencerás, estimado Rondivu, ni tú ni nadie. Yo vivo en Madrid, y si les digo a mis alumnos esto de veintena piensan como mucho en una veintena te huevos.
> 
> Lo de cuarentena, si bien no es técnicamente incorrecto, nadie lo dice tampoco. Y no entiendo por qué un extranjero tiene que aprenderse una cosa que no es ni corriente ni habitual.
> 
> con _cuarentena_ me refería a esto, y es lo primero que pensaría cualquiera, digo yo  : (rae)
> 
> 
> 
> __


Una cosa es "estar en cuarentena" y otra bien distinta es "estar en *la* cuarentena".
No da, por mi parte, pie a equívoco ninguno y si alguien me dice que su hermano está en *la* cuarentena, en lo último que pienso es en el aislamiento preventivo. Lo demás es ya rizar el rizo.
Tus alumnos, si me permites, creo que deberían saber de la existencia de estas expresiones para no relacionarlas solo con cantidades que no se refieran a la edad.


----------



## sarah_

Magazine said:


> y si les digo a mis alumnos esto de veintena piensan como mucho en una veintena te huevos.





Magazine said:


> Una veintena de huevos.


Magazine,  no tengo muy claro por qué insistes tanto con las "veintenas" de huevos. La primera vez lo dejé correr, pero esta segunda ya no me contengo 
Se compran de toda la vida por docenas, o por medias docenas. También hay paquetes de 10 últimamente. Así que supongo que tú y tus alumnos debéis comprar estos últimos de dos en dos.  

Bueno, no estoy de acuerdo con eso de que "no lo diga nadie". A mí me resulta relativamente común: "Está en la treintena". Como dije antes no me parece para nada extraño. Pero como dices que no te vamos a convencer, pues no insistiré. Saludos


----------



## Rocko!

Decir sobre otra persona "está en sus veintes/treintas/cuarentas/cincuentas/etc"" es normal por mi zona.
Obviamente no es normal "está en sus *ciens*", por las dos razones que todos pueden concluir.


----------



## sinho4

Si bien técnicamente no hay lugar a equívocos con la cuarentena, resulta difícil no pensar en su acepción más común cuando se está usando la otra. Solo por esta razón yo no la usaría, aunque obviamente sí usaría las demás palabras. De todos modos, si otra gente la usa yo no soy nadie para deslegitimar su empleo, y menos con un argumento tan pobre. 
 Por lo demás, ¿no estamos discutiendo un caso ya cerrado? ¿No se ha puesto por aquí arriba la definición de la RAE de todas estas palabras? Bueno, más bien parece que se está imprecando un poco a Magazine, aunque con razón, eso sí.


----------

